# Lt2000 (247.289020 ) Idler Return Spring?



## cblairmn (Sep 27, 2021)

We replaced the pulleys and spindles on our LT2000 this weekend. As we pulled out the mower deck from under the machine, there was a longer spring laying on the lip of the deck. I think its #23 on the diagram -https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/5j3ppzpnjo-000247/craftsman-247289020-front-engine-lawn-tractor-parts. But I cannot figure out how it would connect. Does anyone have a good picture of this setup?

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning cblairmn, welcome to the forum.

Hopefully the attached video will help you out...


----------



## cblairmn (Sep 27, 2021)

BigT said:


> Good Morning cblairmn, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Hopefully the attached video will help you out...


Thanks for the reply. I actually figured it out, i took a picture and apparently the spring was still on after removing some pulleys. I am not sure if the mower deck is original, but I couldn't find anything close to using Google. I am assuming this fixes the blade brakes, as the one of the left is always engaged.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

cblairmn said:


> Thanks for the reply. I actually figured it out, i took a picture and apparently the spring was still on after removing some pulleys. I am not sure if the mower deck is original, but I couldn't find anything close to using Google. I am assuming this fixes the blade brakes, as the one of the left is always engaged.
> View attachment 75158


Are you saying the way the spring is in the photo is coupled correct, wont tension the belt like that, the spring end that is hooked to the bent rod has to hook into the drilled hole towards the belt idler.

Both brake pads should release when the deck is engaged


----------



## cblairmn (Sep 27, 2021)

FredM said:


> Are you saying the way the spring is in the photo is coupled correct, wont tension the belt like that, the spring end that is hooked to the bent rod has to hook into the drilled hole towards the belt idler.
> 
> Both brake pads should release when the deck is engaged


There is another spring not pictured, it comes from the deck lower handle. I think this is right, as there are wear marks on the rod. I will pull the mower deck back out and test it before and post the results.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

cblairmn said:


> There is another spring not pictured, it comes from the deck lower handle. I think this is right, as there are wear marks on the rod. I will pull the mower deck back out and test it before and post the results.












Red arrows show the right angled rod that fits into the crook on the brake rod which would be the cause of the wear marks, this has to be adjusted to sit in the crook, the blue arrow shows where the spring has to go, the way the spring is setup, will take tension away from the belt and not to it.


----------



## cblairmn (Sep 27, 2021)

Just wanted to follow up here. The spring with the red arrow was off and as pictured, is in the right spot. There is another spring, that is on the cable for the blade engagement handle, that hooks up to where the blue arrow is pointing. When you pull the handle to engage the blades, it stretches the 2nd spring (red arrow) out and disengages the blade brakes. 

We have used the tractor all week to mow up leaves and it is awesome.


----------

